# Allez Sport Compact -2010 vs. 2011



## amor123 (May 3, 2011)

Hi--
I'm about to buy my first road bike and have decided to get a Specialized Allez Sport Compact. One local bike shop has the 2010 for $770. Another one has the 2011 for MSRP ($940). Any opinions as to the relative merits of the 2010 v. the 2011? Is the 2011 worth the few hundred more i'd be spending? I'll be using it to train for sprint triathlons. Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The bikes are essentially spec'd the same, with any differences being so minor as to be insignificant.

The one difference that may matter to you is that the 2011 Allez's share the same geo as the Tarmac. The most notable changes are in standover (increases) and head tube lengths (decreases). Looking at the geo charts, comparing your frame size to 2010/ 2011 models will show any differences. They may (or may not) affect your fit, depending on requirements/ preferences.


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

The 2011 is more responsive IMO.. probably due to it having the Tarmacs geometry.
Its hard to say if its worth it. It all depends on you.


My 2011 Comp Compact should be here Thursday


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

Use it to train for a sprint triathlon...

Are you training to just finish them or to competitively place in them? Honestly in either case, I would go with cheaper bike.

I did a 70.3 on my 09 Allez... I weight probably twice what half the field weighed, yet managed a top 10 in my class... It's more about the training then the bike.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

Use it to train for a sprint triathlon...

Are you training to just finish them or to competitively place in them? Honestly in either case, I would go with cheaper bike.

I did a 70.3 on my 09 Allez... I weight probably twice what half the field weighed, yet managed a top 10 in my class... It's more about the training then the bike.


----------

